# Where are you from?



## atsizat

I am from Turkey.


----------



## Krummhorn

I am from Michigan originally.


----------



## Art Rock

Netherlands. Lived and worked in Singapore an France as well.


----------



## Pugg

The Netherlands


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Born 42.3601° N, 71.0589° W
Currently live 26° N, 80° W

Which means that except for my college years, I have lived within a 30 minute drive of the Atlantic Ocean my entire life.


----------



## brotagonist

I am from and still live in Canada. I lived in Germany for an approximate period of 10 years, 6 years consecutive and the rest in lengthy stays of 2-6 months. I also lived in Paris for approximately 2 years in lengthy stays of 2-4 month durations. I am a dual Canadian and German citizen by birth.


----------



## Woodduck

I am originally from New Jersey on the east coast of the USA, but have lived in Oregon, on the west coast, for quite a few years. There are 3000 miles between the two places, and many states full of strange people and doings of which I do not necessarily approve. I nevertheless consider myself, in some sense, an American.


----------



## Guest

England, GB, UK. Never lived in any other country (though Winchester where I was born and Manchester where I trained to be a teacher sometimes felt like different countries!)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I was born and grew up in Scotland but moved to the North of England nearly 25 years ago.


----------



## Taggart

I was born and grew up in Scotland but moved to England nearly 45 years ago. I've moved around a bit - London, Durham, Grantham, London - before settling in Norfolk nearly 26 years ago.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Liverpool - Blackpool - Lancaster .... hardly left my cave (sigh!)


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Treachery, the 9th and final circle of Hell.


----------



## Ukko

B&R in Ludlow, expect to die in Springfield (16 miles downriver).


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

From Miami but now in Philadelphia, and hoping to move to Southern California like everyone else that I know.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Born and bred in Worcestershire, England (though my mum's side of the family is from the North East and has Irish and Welsh origins).


----------



## brotagonist

+Gaspard While the weather is generally pleasant, neither the threat of hurricanes nor of earthquakes holds much appeal for me :devil:


----------



## techniquest

Wiltshire, south-west UK (formally Wessex).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Born in Detroit, Michigan. Live in a Detroit suburb.


----------



## QuietGuy

I'm from Colorado, and have now lived here again for 26 years. In between, I've lived in California, Washington DC and Oregon, which I consider my second home.


----------



## SixFootScowl

QuietGuy said:


> I'm from Colorado, and have now lived here again for 26 years. In between, I've lived in California, Washington DC and Oregon, which I consider my second home.


When I was young I wanted to live in Colorado. My uncle, my grandparents, and my brother all lived in Colorado, so I visited a lot. But I would want to stay far from Denver/Fort Collins. I always liked Colorado Springs but think it has changed since the past 20+ years, spilling over Ute Pass into Woodland Park (boy was I shocked to see that last time--major development). My brother and I owned some land by Cotopaxi and from one place on it you could see the Sangre de Cristo mountains.


----------



## senza sordino

Born in London England some 50 years ago. Forty years ago my family and I emigrated to the west coast of Canada, where I have lived ever since. When I go back to England it doesn't feel foreign, but it doesn't feel like home either.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

atsizat said:


> I am from Turkey.


I had a wonderful visit to Malatya a few years ago - "World centre of apricot production" they all told us. The following year I had a great trip to Samsun which I also enjoyed. A great country!


----------



## Bulldog

I was born and raised in the Boston, Mass. area. Then it was on to Washington State, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island and Kentucky. We're now in New Mexico and have been here since 1987. The best weather of these six states is easily New Mexico.


----------



## SarahNorthman

The United States.


----------



## Jos

Born and raised in Eindhoven, the Netherlands and at 50 I'm still there. And happily so, I must add.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

brotagonist said:


> +Gaspard While the weather is generally pleasant, neither the threat of hurricanes nor of earthquakes holds much appeal for me :devil:


Do they have hurricanes on the West Coast? Miami people consider hurricanes or tropical storms to be the foremost reason to throw a party. Businesses that sell alcohol and pizza probably do pretty well just before one hits.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> The United States.


The whole of them


----------



## kartikeys

I am from India. I wish to travel.


----------



## sospiro

I was born in Herstmonceux, Sussex, UK which has a fine castle but I wasn't born in it!










Moved around a bit. Lived in Durham, Northumberland (north east UK), Uganda, New Zealand and now in Staffordshire.


----------



## Guest

sospiro said:


> I was born in Herstmonceux, Sussex, UK which has a fine castle but I wasn't born in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved around a bit. Lived in Durham, Northumberland (north east UK), Uganda, New Zealand and now in Staffordshire.


Nice pile! Presumably, you're now not a resident of this one in Staffordshire either?

View attachment 80003


----------



## sospiro

MacLeod said:


> Nice pile! Presumably, you're now not a resident of this one in Staffordshire either?
> 
> View attachment 80003


Nope :lol:

Visit the grounds often and once saw Patrick Lichfield but none of any other celebrities which allegedly used to congregate there.


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> I was born in Herstmonceux, Sussex, UK which has a fine castle but I wasn't born in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved around a bit. Lived in Durham, Northumberland (north east UK), Uganda, New Zealand and now in Staffordshire.


I thought you were going to be the next Lady Grantham


----------



## cwarchc

Earth....................................

or

Freedonia


----------



## TurnaboutVox

cwarchc said:


> Earth....................................
> 
> or
> 
> Freedonia


A Groucho marxist, eh?


----------



## Cosmos

Born and raised in a Chicago northwest suburb, close to O'Hare airport. I go to school in the city and during the academic semesters I live with two friends in a lakeside apartment [no lakeview though; that would be too expensive].


----------



## Tristan

I was born at Stanford Hospital in Palo Alto, California. I grew up in the hills of Palo Alto and now I attend college here. So yeah--kinda stuck with the same area  Excited to study abroad in Europe next year.

My parents are both European immigrants, from Albania (my mom) and Italy (my dad).


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Born in Houston, Texas and I've stayed put ever since.


----------



## Suganthan

I am from India! South to be precise.


----------



## Iean

Proud resident of the Philippines:angel:


----------



## Levanda

I was born in USSR country in Lithuania, lived 2 yeas in Denmark, but now I living in Nottingham UK. No complains.


----------



## Jeff W

Was born on Tyndall Air Force Base (dad was in the Air Force) in Flordia (it's a little to the east of Panama City). Lived at Offutt Air Force Base (outside Omaha, Nebraska) for a little while then we moved Albany in 1991 and I've been here ever since!


----------



## Pugg

Iean said:


> Proud resident of the Philippines:angel:


How many pair of shoes do you have:lol:


----------



## hpowders

I was born in Brooklyn, New York and with it, the distinct accent that immediately identifies me as a native of this wonderful part of the northeastern United States.

Some folks in Florida have a bit of trouble understanding my particular speech patterns, but I haven't encountered any major communication problems living here since 1996.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm from San José, Costa Rica.


----------



## Iean

Pugg said:


> How many pair of shoes do you have:lol:


Around 500 :angel: and yes, somebody from the neighborhood just got crowned "Miss Universe" :angel:


----------



## hpowders

Iean said:


> Around 500 :angel: and yes, somebody from the neighborhood just got crowned "Miss Universe" :angel:


My wife is Filipina!!


----------



## Flamme

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zemun


----------



## Iean

hpowders said:


> My wife is Filipina!!


Did she cook adobo for you? :angel:


----------



## The nose

I'm from the land of Cheese Chocolate and Nazi's gold.
And one of the worst National anthem ever:


----------



## Bohemian

Mumbai , India .


----------



## sospiro

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I'm from San José, Costa Rica.


I wonder how many times people ask you the way ...


----------



## Figleaf

sospiro said:


> I wonder how many times people ask you the way ...


At least she's not from Amarillo. Worst. Song. Ever!

Anyone else think the first few seconds of the Swiss national anthem sounds a bit like 'Santa Lucia'? I'd take it over 'God save the Queen'.


----------



## sospiro

Figleaf said:


> At least she's not from Amarillo. Worst. Song. Ever!


1.Start at Edinburgh Airport.
2.Catch flight from Edinburgh to London Heathrow Airport.
3.Catch flight from London Heathrow to Dallas Fort Worth Airport.
4.Hire car at Dallas Fort Worth Airport.
5.Start going toward the "Airport Exit" on "International Parkway South"
- follow for 0.2 miles.
6.Bear left onto the highway toward "Terminal East Parking" - follow for
0.3 miles
7.Bear left onto "International Parkway North" toward "North Airport
Exit" -
follow for 2.9 miles
8.Take the "Highway 114 west" exit toward "Fort Worth" - follow for 29.2
miles
9.Then continue on "US 287 north" - follow for 91.1 miles
10."US 287 north" becomes "Interstate-44 east" - follow for 0.7 miles
11.Take left fork onto "US-287 north" toward "Vernon" - follow for 104
miles
12."US 287 north" becomes "Avenue F (US-287)" - follow for 2.8 miles
13.Continue to follow "US 287 north" - follow for 104.9 miles
14.Take left ramp onto "Interstate 40 west" toward "Dumas" - follow for
7.8 miles
15.Take "Exit 70" onto "US 60 east" toward "Dumas" - follow for 0.5 miles
16.Take the "Buchanan Street" exit toward "Dumas/Pampa" - follow for 1.7
miles
17.Turn right onto "Old Route 66 (Interstate 40)" - follow for 0.1 miles
18.Arrive at the centre of "Amarillo, Texas"

Now that's the way to Amarillo!


----------



## Figleaf

:lol:

Sounds like Sweet Marie could be waiting for a long time!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm from Ontario, California, seated below one of the only east-west mountain ranges in America. Of course, when I was a kid, the smog was so bad, we could only see the mountains occasionally. But on a clear day, they were impressive.

Tennessee has the "Great Smoky Mountains," which in comparison are more like little foggy hills.


----------



## Strange Magic

In my province of Nova Caesarea, I live near a quaint and ceremonious village of puny demigods on stilts. But for its size and population, Nova Caesarea boasts a truly unprecedented roster of famous and talented people--see Wikipedia. I am not one of them.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_New_Jersey


----------



## The nose

Figleaf said:


> At least she's not from Amarillo. Worst. Song. Ever!
> 
> Anyone else think the first few seconds of the Swiss national anthem sounds a bit like 'Santa Lucia'? I'd take it over 'God save the Queen'.


That's a fun thing to say knowing that the precedent version of the swiss anthem was in fact based on the music of God save the Queen


----------



## Levanda

I already mentioned I am from Lithuania and I am living in England marriage to Geoff Smith Hah is funny I got funny ascent and I am Miss Smith only because of my marriage.  I am happy lady appart is big deal against East Europeans but I am happy to stay in UK and annoy who don't like foreigners.


----------



## Levanda

Sorry for double post world is beautiful and I loving. 
http://http://www.unesco.org/culture/ich/en/lists


----------



## Morimur

Transplanted Canadian living in Maryland, USA.

The summers are bloody humid down here.


----------



## mmsbls

I was born in Brooklyn, New York like hpowders, but I do not have an accent. I've lived in Chicago and Philadelphia as well as Michigan. I'm currently in sunny California (although it's finally raining a lot here now).


----------



## trazom

Born in Santa Ana, CA(I'm told I was the only caucasian baby in the maternity ward at the time), then moved to Seal Beach, then Huntington Beach, to Long Beach after that, and now I'm back in Huntington Beach.


----------



## bestellen

Born in Warsawa. Eastern euro.


----------



## Manxfeeder

mmsbls said:


> I'm currently in sunny California (although it's finally raining a lot here now).


Great news! My daughter was born during the last big California drought, where it didn't rain for something like three years. I remember when our first light rainfall came, this wide-eyed 3-year-old looked at this amazing sight she'd never seen and exclaimed, "It's a storm!"


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Born in Kharkov, Ukraine. Lived in Israel as well as Canada. Now live in Germany.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

bestellen said:


> Born in Warsawa. Eastern euro.


Not too many eastern Europeans around here, are there?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Levanda said:


> I was born in USSR country in Lithuania, lived 2 yeas in Denmark, but now I living in Nottingham UK. No complains.


Muahahah, fellow USSR citizen!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

bestellen said:


> Born in Warsawa. Eastern euro.


Dzien dobry! Witam :tiphat:

My Polish friends start off pointing out that Poland is central Europe ... but soon get tired of trying to correct the mistake to the Brits, many of whom have poor spatial understanding


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Muahahah, fellow USSR citizen!


Another fellow USSR citizen: east of Poland, south-east of Lithuania, north of Ukraine and west of Russia. Where you live currently it is called _Weißrussland_ - the White Russia. In a year we will be living in the same country - if all goes well, that is.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SiegendesLicht said:


> Another fellow USSR citizen: east of Poland, south-east of Lithuania, north of Ukraine and west of Russia. Where you live currently it is called _Weißrussland_ - the White Russia. In a year we will be living in the same country - if all goes well, that is.


You're moving, or Putin is moving the boundaries?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TurnaboutVox said:


> You're moving, or Putin is moving the boundaries?


Putin? Who zum Teufel ist Putin? I've never heard of such an individual.


----------



## Potiphera

I'm frae Scotland, living south of the border.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> Another fellow USSR citizen: east of Poland, south-east of Lithuania, north of Ukraine and west of Russia. Where you live currently it is called _Weißrussland_ - the White Russia. In a year we will be living in the same country - if all goes well, that is.


Really? You're actually moving in to the country where everything is ruled by bloody dictator Lukashenko?  Just kidding. That's pretty cool. May I ask, why did you decide to move there?

P.S. - I invite you to listen to this, imo, excellent song about Belarus, from the USSR Group 'Pesniari':






Strangely enough, I stumbled across this on a hockey forum, someone posted this when team Belarus had a match . I immediately liked it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> You're moving, or Putin is moving the boundaries?


Sigh .... Putinophobia is alive and well.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Really? You're actually moving in to the country where everything is ruled by bloody dictator Lukashenko?  Just kidding. That's pretty cool. May I ask, why did you decide to move there?
> 
> P.S. - I invite you to listen to this, imo, excellent song about Belarus, from the USSR Group 'Pesniari':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely enough, I stumbled across this on a hockey forum, someone posted this when team Belarus had a match . I immediately liked it.


Erm... no, sorry. I was born and raised in Belarus and intend to move to Germany. Sorry if I did not make my meaning clear enough.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> Erm... no, sorry. I was born and raised in Belarus and intend to move to Germany. Sorry if I did not make my meaning clear enough.


Oh, I see. So you actually speak Russian and Belarussian?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Oh, I see. So you actually speak Russian and Belarussian?


The first one - yes. The second one - sort of, but I speak English and German more often that that.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Sigh .... Putinophobia is alive and well.


Who wouldn't be phobic? 210Po is so hard to get out of the best china, the carpets and curtains and especially the sink trap. I wouldn't have his 'nephews' round to tea again!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ is it 'safe' to 'like' that post?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ is it 'safe' to 'like' that post?


I'm afraid you've probably 'associated' too much with me already, HH!


----------



## sospiro

TurnaboutVox said:


> Who wouldn't be phobic? 210Po is so hard to get out of the best china, the carpets and curtains and especially the sink trap. I wouldn't have his 'nephews' round to tea again!


:lol:

If I was Medvedev, I'd be worried ...


----------



## Guest

Putin drinks tea? I thought his relaxation came from wrestling grizzly bears.


----------



## sospiro

dogen said:


> Putin drinks tea? I thought his relaxation came from wrestling grizzly bears.


Litvinenko poisoned with polonium-210 administered in a cup of tea.










Cheers


----------



## Flamme

SiegendesLicht said:


> The first one - yes. The second one - sort of, but I speak English and German more often that that.


I always wondered are you an russian or belorussian by nationality...Many things point not!


----------



## Chronochromie

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Sigh .... Putinophobia is alive and well.


Let's just say he has given people quite a few reasons to dislike him...but this is not the place to talk about it.


----------



## Flamme

Im not a ''Putin lover'' but i understand why people ''dig'' him...He is the only one brave enough to say to Americans whats the real deal in the world...


----------



## Levanda

Apart politics Russia and Belarus is great country. I went many times to Belarus. My mums village was just on the border with Belarus we used cross country no questions at all. Now we can't is border, shame ah,


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> Who wouldn't be phobic? 210Po is so hard to get out of the best china, the carpets and curtains and especially the sink trap. I wouldn't have his 'nephews' round to tea again!


You do realize there's a thing called anti-Russian propaganda right?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Chronochromie said:


> Let's just say he has given people quite a few reasons to dislike him...but this is not the place to talk about it.


People who don't look behind the curtains perhaps.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

sospiro said:


> Litvinenko poisoned with polonium-210 administered in a cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I wonder why that surfaces just about now :lol:. The propaganda machine keeps rolling.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> The first one - yes. The second one - sort of, but I speak English and German more often that that.


Why not just say Russian, not the first one?

There are reasons why I generally believe little of what is said about Russia in Europe.

Anti-Russian propaganda is now a fact that is foolish to ignore.


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> *At least she's not from Amarillo. Worst. Song. Ever!
> *
> Anyone else think the first few seconds of the Swiss national anthem sounds a bit like 'Santa Lucia'? I'd take it over 'God save the Queen'.


Quite possibly, but what about the other Amarillo, by The Voice?  It must depend upon which side of the river in Amarillo you come from.

South side of Amarillo:






North side:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Why not just say Russian, not the first one?


You asked me about both languages, and I do, in fact speak both of them. But honestly, I am counting down time to the point when I will be a German and speak German 24/7. And not a German "mit Migrationshintergrund" who only hangs out in her little Russian-speaking circle either. Russian, Belarusian - who cares about those? I won't even teach them to any potential children I might one day have.


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> Who wouldn't be phobic? 210Po is so hard to get out of the best china, the carpets and curtains and especially the sink trap. I wouldn't have his 'nephews' round to tea again!


I'd love to like this post but I don't understand it.


----------



## sospiro

Wood said:


> Quite possibly, but what about the other Amarillo, by The Voice? It must depend upon which side of the river in Amarillo you come from.
> 
> South side of Amarillo:


Aaah! OGWT with whispering Bob


----------



## Taggart

Please avoid politics. Some posts have been edited.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> You do realize there's a thing called anti-Russian propaganda right?


Both of my recent posts in this thread have been satirical jokes, HBtC. I realise that you didn't find them amusing. I am sorry that I've offended you, but I think it is an essence of civilised discourse that jokes can be made about serious issues.

I hope that we can now let the matter lie amicably, acknowledging our different points of view. I wouldn't want to stop talking to you about music.


----------



## Wood

Interesting that the anti Putin posts remain, but the anti anti Putin posts have vanished. The tendrils of Western propaganda spread far and wide.


----------



## superhorn

I was born in California but lived most of my life on Long Island, New York in Levittown , which was created after WW2 as a home for returning veterans to have good housing at reasonable cost but which is now inhabited by al kinds of people ,but have been living in New Rochelle , Westchester country , just north of New York city . I've lived most of my life very close to the city and have visited there all the time .
Before moving to New York state , I lived as a small boy in Japan, where my father was stationed as an Army officer , Baltimore and Missouri. I was an army brat .


----------



## Ilarion

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Sigh .... Putinophobia is alive and well.


It is getting tiresome with the western litany vis avi the President of the Russian Federation. As a soon to be former yankee now living and working in Moscow I find the leader of Russia to be working for the voting majority who put him in office. They trust him and so do I. It is not Putin's Russia but Russia's Putin.

Back on topic: Born in the Midwest of U.S.


----------



## Chronochromie

Ilarion said:


> It is getting tiresome with the western litany vis avi the President of the Russian Federation. As a soon to be former yankee now living and working in Moscow I find the leader of Russia to be working for the voting majority who put him in office. They trust him and so do I. It is not Putin's Russia but Russia's Putin.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyranny_of_the_majority

I take no issue if this post gets deleted, but if so, then so should the other political posts in this thread.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Taggart said:


> Please avoid politics. Some posts have been edited.


There's an awful lot on this thread that seems to have flown off at a tangent


----------



## Ilarion

Chronochromie said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyranny_of_the_majority
> 
> I take no issue if this post gets deleted, but if so, then so should the other political posts in this thread.


Hi Chronochromie,

Thanx for the wiki article. As a Military Historian I have to chuckle at some of what I read these days. BTW, I like your forum name - Yes, Messiaen speaks across the SpaceTime Continuum now that he is no longer with us and the language he speaks is so chock full of color that it dazzles the mind. Oh yes, I was one of the fly-over people, ya know, the ones you flyover when flying from New York to San Francisco...:lol::tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> You asked me about both languages, and I do, in fact speak both of them. But honestly, I am counting down time to the point when I will be a German and speak German 24/7. And not a German "mit Migrationshintergrund" who only hangs out in her little Russian-speaking circle either. Russian, Belarusian - who cares about those? I won't even teach them to any potential children I might one day have.


Why do you detest those languages? You speak about them as if they're something disgusting. I hope you're not right wing, it certainly sounds that you look down on Russians/Belarussians as 'Untermenschen' from your posts. 
What do you mean, who cares about Russian/Belarussian? Just because you have a subjective opinion about these languages, it means nothing about what other people may think about them. There are plenty of highly intelligent people who love Russian language and culture, and pursue it deliberately because they find enrichment in it. Many such people are on this site, listening to great masterpieces written by Russian composers. 
I personally find your post above highly offensive. 
I believe that you should get to know the great works of certain cultures before passing any kinds of judgments about them.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> Both of my recent posts in this thread have been satirical jokes, HBtC. I realise that you didn't find them amusing. I am sorry that I've offended you, but I think it is an essence of civilised discourse that jokes can be made about serious issues.
> 
> I hope that we can now let the matter lie amicably, acknowledging our different points of view. I wouldn't want to stop talking to you about music.


Thank you, TurnAboutVox. I'm all for peace and respect between cultures, don't get me wrong. That's why I'm on this site! I have partially assimilated myself into American/Canadian culture and I enjoy it. But I just don't like the hatred being thrown at Russia, and if you would've read how some Ukrainians now call Russians, you would be surprised how many disgusting names they've invented.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Wood said:


> Interesting that the anti Putin posts remain, but the anti anti Putin posts have vanished. The tendrils of Western propaganda spread far and wide.


Yes, my posts about contradictions in Western portrayals of matters concerning Russia have indeed been removed. Perhaps things might've gone out of hand, BUT it just saddens me that the Cold War actually never ended and that Russia and the 'West' just can't seem to get along. Even though there are plenty of Russian-speaking people living in the 'West', such as myself.
The interesting thing is, Russia has absorbed Western culture, so in theory these two cultures must be able to 'get along' peacefully, and I certainly hope that this will eventually be so.


----------



## Ilarion

My best friend in Moscow is of Ukrainian-Russian heritage and he is shocked by name-calling when he is at the border checkpoint. They call him Москаль(very rude and crude word) and traitor for living and working in Moscow.


----------



## Ilarion

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Yes, my posts about contradictions in Western portrayals of matters concerning Russia have indeed been removed. Perhaps things might've gone out of hand, BUT it just saddens me that the Cold War actually never ended and that Russia and the 'West' just can't seem to get along. Even though there are plenty of Russian-speaking people living in the 'West', such as myself.
> The interesting thing is, Russia has absorbed Western culture, so in theory these two cultures must be able to 'get along' peacefully, and I certainly hope that this will eventually be so.


It will eventually be so dear gentleperson...:tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Yes, my posts about contradictions in Western portrayals of matters concerning Russia have indeed been removed. Perhaps things might've gone out of hand, BUT it just saddens me that the Cold War actually never ended and that Russia and the 'West' just can't seem to get along. Even though there are plenty of Russian-speaking people living in the 'West', such as myself.
> The interesting thing is, Russia has absorbed Western culture, so in theory these two cultures must be able to 'get along' peacefully, and I certainly hope that this will eventually be so.


What we have today is an enormous barrage fire on Russia...Almost like on Mr Trump but not to expand the topic...I personally fought against the guy who was a ''balkan Putin'' in 90s...Most people who follow politics know who he was...But i Putins case a wider question is on the table, me thinks and so i dont ''support'' but also dont bash this Russia strong man...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ilarion said:


> My best friend in Moscow is of Ukrainian-Russian heritage and he is shocked by name-calling when he is at the border checkpoint. They call him Москаль(very rude and crude word) and traitor for living and working in Moscow.


Hahaha, Moskal is a softie!! Try 'Ugro-Mongolian bydlo' (bydlo being a Polish word for degrading people and comparing them to a horde of animals), 'Rashists' (as in Russian fascists), Katsapi (as in goats), Vatniki (people with cotton-wool in their heads), Churki (as in people of Tatar or Turkish descent), Orda (a reference to the Mongolian horde), Putionoidi (Putinoids), 'Colordads' (or 'Colorad beetles' - a reference to the colour of the Russian Georgian ribbon, coloured orange-black - this ribbon was given only to soldiers who have demonstrated heroic courage in defending their country), the list goes on.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ilarion said:


> It will eventually be so dear gentleperson...:tiphat:


Thank you, friend, nice to hear at least some good words towards Russia. Not all is lost, I still hope that we can all live in peace and respect.


----------



## Ilarion

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hahaha, Moskal is a softie!! Try 'Ugro-Mongolian bydlo' (bydlo being a Polish word for degrading people and comparing them to a horde of animals), 'Rashists' (as in Russian fascists), Katsapi (as in goats), Vatniki (people with cotton-wool in their heads), Churki (as in people of Tatar or Turkish descent), Orda (a reference to the Mongolian horde), Putionoidi (Putinoids), the list goes on.


I have heard even worse but will not post them.


----------



## Ilarion

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Thank you, friend, nice to hear at least some good words towards Russia. Not all is lost, I still hope that we can all live in peace and respect.


Dear gentleperson,

I was a Cold War Warrior, having served in the military, but now am *rebuilding bridges* which western countries have burnt. The world will be a better place one day - I make myself a part of the solution, not part of a problem.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ilarion said:


> I have heard even worse but will not post them.


We have to keep in mind what kind of idiots 'invent' these names - the diaspora of full-blown Nazis in the Ukraine has now reached dangerous levels. You can notice this by the general racist leanings of these names (i.e. references to Mongolians, Turks, etc.) - this is like nazi times all over again.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ilarion said:


> Dear gentleperson,
> 
> I was a Cold War Warrior, having served in the military, but now am *rebuilding bridges* which western countries have burnt. The world will be a better place one day - I make myself a part of the solution, not part of a problem.


Thank you so much, well, the USSR was no cupcake either, it did its own fair share of bad things, but we _must _concentrate on a positive future! The best thing is just speaking to normal people, finding out about them, making contacts and friends. 
Or else we can blow the earth to pieces, if politicans don't realize that the 'West' vs. Russia confrontation is very dangerous for our existence. Peace and _respect_, that's what has to be.


----------



## Ilarion

*Speaking to normal people* - That's why I love TC - The overwhelming majority are normal people, many with an excellent education and a love for humankind. There are just so many great people here.


----------



## aleazk

Argenshit, also known as Argentina... it's a god forgotten third world country, don't even waste your time googling it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Why do you detest those languages? You speak about them as if they're something disgusting. I hope you're not right wing, it certainly sounds that you look down on Russians/Belarussians as 'Untermenschen' from your posts.
> What do you mean, who cares about Russian/Belarussian? Just because you have a subjective opinion about these languages, it means nothing about what other people may think about them. There are plenty of highly intelligent people who love Russian language and culture, and pursue it deliberately because they find enrichment in it. Many such people are on this site, listening to great masterpieces written by Russian composers.
> I personally find your post above highly offensive.
> I believe that you should get to know the great works of certain cultures before passing any kinds of judgments about them.


Sure, many people enjoy Russian literary and musical classics, I am well aware of that. Belorussian - not so much simply because there are none. Belarus has simply not produced anyone of the stature of Tchaikovsky or of Dostoevsky. That is not offensive, that it the truth.

What I however find offensive is the attitude of many Russians (and not only Russians) who move to Germany, Canada, Sweden and other Western countries because they can earn more money there, all the while staying in their own little immigrant circle and berating both the languages the native populations of these countries. The languages are too hard or too ugly-sounding, the people are "unspiritual", "insincere", "too legalistic" etc. - to put it shortly not like Russian. I am not saying _you_ are guilty of that, but I've seen it all the time. Is there anything wrong with not wanting to be like that? And I am not saying everybody who lives in Germany, for example, should be a fanatical Germanophile like myself either. having some respect for the people and the culture would be enough.

I've said I would not teach my children Russian or Belarusian - but if they grow up and want to learn on their own, I would not hinder them either. And I would teach them English, and my man would teach them Swedish which he knows very well, and maybe some other foreign languages.

And if you complain about anti-Russian propaganda, it means you've never heard/read any anti-European propaganda coming from Russia.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> Sure, many people enjoy Russian literary and musical classics, I am well aware of that. Belorussian - not so much simply because there are none. Belarus has simply not produced anyone of the stature of Tchaikovsky or of Dostoevsky. That is not offensive, that it the truth.
> 
> What I however find offensive is the attitude of many Russians (and not only Russians) who move to Germany, Canada, Sweden and other Western countries because they can earn more money there, all the while staying in their own little immigrant circle and berating both the languages the native populations of these countries. The languages are too hard or too ugly-sounding, the people are "unspiritual", "insincere", "too legalistic" etc. - to put it shortly not like Russian. I am not saying _you_ are guilty of that, but I've seen it all the time. Is there anything wrong with not wanting to be like that? And I am not saying everybody who lives in Germany, for example, should be a fanatical Germanophile like myself either. having some respect for the people and the culture would be enough.
> 
> I've said I would not teach my children Russian or Belarusian - but if they grow up and want to learn on their own, I would not hinder them either. And I would teach them English, and my man would teach them Swedish which he knows very well, and maybe some other foreign languages.
> 
> And if you complain about anti-Russian propaganda, it means you've never heard/read any anti-European propaganda coming from Russia.


Yes, I've heard anti-European propaganda from Russia and I don't like it either. I don't like disparaging commentary about homosexuals, for eg. But imo the lies coming about Russia outweigh those coming from Russia.

And, what you've personally seen all the time, I have seen far less. I've seen plenty of Russian-speaking people who integrate fully into German society and have many German friends, etc. These were Russian-speaking people who went to German universities and finished them. I don't even have to go too far in my own circle - a good friend of mine who comes from St. Petersburg has been living with his German girlfriend for more than 5 years now. So here are some things to 'break the stereotypes'. You speak mostly of Russian people who have little education - they remain without work and therefore stay in these 'circles' you detest so much.

It's not simple for Russian people to integrate into German society, since Germans are very different from Russians in general. Germans are very orderly, always punctual, hard-working, etc. Russians are generally a bit more 'chaotic' and 'emotional', not to say that Russians can't be hard-working etc., it's not the national trait. I personally find the society here relatively 'cold', people generally don't seek to form friendships. It's just my personal view. Germany is not heaven on earth, it's a country with its own strengths and weaknesses, and its own problems. Granted, in terms of work and living standards, the country is very well off, but that's not all there is to a country.

And being a 'Germanophile' in Germany is generally problematic, since one is quickly labelled a 'Nazi' - just look at the Pegida movement. 'Patriotism' has largely been 'rooted out' in the popular German perception because of WWII events. So, while in Russia and Belarus patriotism is no problem and is even encouraged, it is 'repressed' in Germany.


----------



## Wood

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Yes, my posts about contradictions in Western portrayals of matters concerning Russia have indeed been removed. Perhaps things might've gone out of hand, BUT it just saddens me that the Cold War actually never ended and that Russia and the 'West' just can't seem to get along. Even though there are plenty of Russian-speaking people living in the 'West', such as myself.
> The interesting thing is, Russia has absorbed Western culture, so in theory these two cultures must be able to 'get along' peacefully, and I certainly hope that this will eventually be so.


There is a big difference between Russians and Westerners getting on, and Russian power elites and western power elites getting on. The latter is the problem area, and such is the power of modern propaganda this can also have a great effect on the population at large.

The Cold War hangover may play a part. It was easy to blame USSR for any interventions taken by 'the west' around the world, when the real reason was to destroy a country which wasn't obedient to the state / corporate demands of the global powerhouse. A fine example of this is Vietnam. However, even more serious is the expansionist policy of the west, taking advantage of Russian weakness, to push into eastern Europe. Having an enemy power so close to the homeland must feel extremely threatening to Russia and it is certainly very dangerous for all of us.

I'm from England by the way.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> It's not simple for Russian people to integrate into German society, since Germans are very different from Russians in general. Germans are very orderly, always punctual, hard-working, etc. Russians are generally a bit more 'chaotic' and 'emotional', not to say that Russians can't be hard-working etc., it's not the national trait. I personally find the society here relatively 'cold', people generally don't seek to form friendships. It's just my personal view. Germany is not heaven on earth, it's a country with its own strengths and weaknesses, and its own problems. Granted, in terms of work and living standards, the country is very well off, but that's not all there is to a country.


You see, some of those things you mention are precisely the reasons I and drawn to that place so much. I am so utterly sick and tired of the chaos, of people doing everything carelessly, "на авось" as the Russians say or "aufs Geratewohl" as the Germans say. This carelessness permeates all areas of life here, from the trucking business that I work in to medicine and other jobs where mistakes can cost a life. I realize I have some of that attitude in me too, and I am trying hard to root it out. Germany is not perfect in that regard either: trains running half an hour late seem to be not an unusual thing there - something that in Belarus is pretty much non-existent. But it is still far better.

And you are very much right - the living standard is not all there is to a country. I have found much more in Germany, things that are more of spiritual than material nature. I know it is not heaven, but I also think if there is a right place for me anywhere on the planet at all - it is there.



> And being a 'Germanophile' in Germany is generally problematic, since one is quickly labelled a 'Nazi' - just look at the Pegida movement. 'Patriotism' has largely been 'rooted out' in the popular German perception because of WWII events. So, while in Russia and Belarus patriotism is no problem and is even encouraged, it is 'repressed' in Germany.


And I am also sick and tired of the empty, state-sponsored patriotism as well, especially since most of it is centered around a single event - the WWII. It's like we and our neighbors have nothing else to show for it. Who cares about Tchaikovsky or Dostoevsky? "We have gone to Berlin" - and that is all that matters. On May 9th I usually mount my bike and ride off into the woods so as to escape it all. I am definitely not going to run around Hamburg with a black-red-gold banner. And I don't think admiring Wagner and Beethoven or preferring the mountains of Bavaria to the tropical beaches will earn one a Nazi label. But even if it does, I would not care either.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I was born in Chicago, Illinois, U.S.A.- at a time when the 500+ foot tall Prudential Building was the tallest in the city. [Now, you can't even see across the block from that place.]

I spent most of my life in a working-class near-south suburb close to the Illinois-Indiana border. My father was a Wholesale Milk Delivery Truck-Driver, and my neighbors included a high percentage of dads that worked in the steel mills of South Chicago and Gary, Indiana, as well as the Ford plant, and the fabrication shops of 'The Heights."

For four mostly happy years, I was a full-time attendee of Northern Illinois University in DeKalb, Illinois, out in corn-country. I like(d) corn-country. Still mostly proud of my time at that place.

That's where I'm *from*. That's what this thread's about, right?! Where are you FROM?!?!


----------



## Wood

I think we are finding out a lot about where HBTC and SL are from.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> You see, some of those things you mention are precisely the reasons I and drawn to that place so much. I am so utterly sick and tired of the chaos, of people doing everything carelessly, "на авось" as the Russians say or "aufs Geratewohl" as the Germans say. This carelessness permeates all areas of life here, from the trucking business that I work in to medicine and other jobs where mistakes can cost a life. I realize I have some of that attitude in me too, and I am trying hard to root it out. Germany is not perfect in that regard either: trains running half an hour late seem to be not an unusual thing there - something that in Belarus is pretty much non-existent. But it is still far better.
> 
> And you are very much right - the living standard is not all there is to a country. I have found much more in Germany, things that are more of spiritual than material nature. I know it is not heaven, but I also think if there is a right place for me anywhere on the planet at all - it is there.
> 
> And I am also sick and tired of the empty, state-sponsored patriotism as well, especially since most of it is centered around a single event - the WWII. It's like we and our neighbors have nothing else to show for it. Who cares about Tchaikovsky or Dostoevsky? "We have gone to Berlin" - and that is all that matters. On May 9th I usually mount my bike and ride off into the woods so as to escape it all. I am definitely not going to run around Hamburg with a black-red-gold banner. And I don't think admiring Wagner and Beethoven or preferring the mountains of Bavaria to the tropical beaches will earn one a Nazi label. But even if it does, I would not care either.


Well, to each their own. Imo, you seem to take a 'simplified' view of Russia/Belarus, but whatever. Maybe you don't realize that 27 million USSR citizen died in WWII? What about the holocaust? Do you think the descendants of people who have died should not honour the dead?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> You see, some of those things you mention are precisely the reasons I and drawn to that place so much. I am so utterly sick and tired of the chaos, of people doing everything carelessly, "на авось" as the Russians say or "aufs Geratewohl" as the Germans say. This carelessness permeates all areas of life here, from the trucking business that I work in to medicine and other jobs where mistakes can cost a life. I realize I have some of that attitude in me too, and I am trying hard to root it out. Germany is not perfect in that regard either: trains running half an hour late seem to be not an unusual thing there - something that in Belarus is pretty much non-existent. But it is still far better.
> 
> And you are very much right - the living standard is not all there is to a country. I have found much more in Germany, things that are more of spiritual than material nature. I know it is not heaven, but I also think if there is a right place for me anywhere on the planet at all - it is there.
> 
> And I am also sick and tired of the empty, state-sponsored patriotism as well, especially since most of it is centered around a single event - the WWII. It's like we and our neighbors have nothing else to show for it. Who cares about Tchaikovsky or Dostoevsky? "We have gone to Berlin" - and that is all that matters. On May 9th I usually mount my bike and ride off into the woods so as to escape it all. I am definitely not going to run around Hamburg with a black-red-gold banner. And I don't think admiring Wagner and Beethoven or preferring the mountains of Bavaria to the tropical beaches will earn one a Nazi label. But even if it does, I would not care either.


It's not about 'we have gone to Berlin' - it's about 'We have defended our Homeland' from an invader intent on slaughtering everoyne, back in the day. And we remember those who sacrified their lives for this. That's what it's about. It's called human compassion and rememberance. Those who don't remember the past will not have a future.


----------



## Wood

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> It's not about 'we have gone to Berlin' - it's about 'We have defended our Homeland' from an invader intent on slaughtering everoyne, back in the day. And we remember those who sacrified their lives for this. That's what it's about. It's called human compassion and remembrance. Those who don't remember the past will not have a future.


The Russian WW2 death toll was appalling. In Russia today, is there also remembrance of the numerous victims of Red Army war crimes? Are they even common knowledge?

It would be interesting to know whether or not the collective denial of mass slaughter and atrocities by the west throughout recent history also applies in Russia.

I was born in Surrey.


----------



## Chronochromie

aleazk said:


> Argenshit, also known as Argentina... it's a god forgotten third world country, don't even waste your time googling it.


Well, if it wasn't before, now it will be!


----------



## Pyotr

Born and raised in Philadelphia, PA and lived there for the first 50 years of my life. Met and married a Jersey girl , which is where I live now.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Well, to each their own. Imo, you seem to take a 'simplified' view of Russia/Belarus, but whatever. Maybe you don't realize that 27 million USSR citizen died in WWII? What about the holocaust? Do you think the descendants of people who have died should not honour the dead?


You are right about that - to each his own. It's just that I would very much prefer to live in a place where the city government spends my taxes on building something like the Elbphilarmonie than on military parades.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> You are right about that - to each his own. It's just that I would very much prefer to live in a place where the city government spends my taxes on building something like the Elbphilarmonie than on military parades.


The German government is currently spending tax money housing millions of people saying they are refugees. Strangely enough, these refugees refuse to remain in countries like Greece, Hungary, etc. and choose Germany - extra burdens for the German taxpayer. Nevermind these 'refugees'' knacks for white women, which tend to go way overboard, as evidenced by sexual assaults in Köln and elsewhere.
And there are many concert halls in Belarus and Russia, just because you're not aware of them, it doesn't mean they're not there.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> The German government is currently spending tax money housing millions of people saying they are refugees. Strangely enough, these refugees refuse to remain in countries like Greece, Hungary, etc. and choose Germany - extra burdens for the German taxpayer. Nevermind these 'refugees'' knacks for white women, which tend to go way overboard, as evidenced by sexual assaults in Köln and elsewhere.
> *And there are many concert halls in Belarus and Russia, just because you're not aware of them, it doesn't mean they're not there*.


You are talking to me as if I didn't knew anything about my own country. Trust me, I know about Belarusian concert halls. I've been in half of them as a classical fan and in the other half as a metal fan. You are right about the rapist refugees too, but I would rather not talk too much about my sentiments on this topic, because I would not want to earn an instant ban. Let's just say Germans have been through much worse times than these - and always rose again. Some day they will not put up with it any more.

We can continue talking per PM if you want to. I don't want to completely hijack this thread with our back-and-forth. And it's getting on slippery ground too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> You are talking to me as if I didn't knew anything about my own country. Trust me, I know about Belarusian concert halls. I've been in half of them as a classical fan and in the other half as a metal fan. You are right about the rapist refugees too, but I would rather not talk to much about my sentiments on this topic, because I would not want to earn an instant ban. Let's just say Germans have been through much worse times than these - and always rose again. Some day they will not put up with it any more.
> 
> We can continue talking per PM if you want to. I don't want to completely hijack this thread with our back-and-forth. And it's getting on slippery ground too.


You're right, it's not correct to take up so much space on this thread. In general, I like Germany as I live here and I highly respect this country, but that's not to say that it's perfect. The 'refugee' crisis is one of the major problems right now, but I would in no way compare that to the 1920s - I hope you weren't going there with the whole 'Germany rising' comment, since the world will never forget how Germany 'rose' in the 1930s.


----------



## Ingélou

I am from The United Kingdom, or Great Britain. I prefer this designation to 'from England' because my father was Scottish & I'm married to a Scot, I have visited Scotland many many times, and I'm also in love with Scottish culture. 

But I grew up in York, the capital of The North, and went to university in Durham, so I identify also very strongly with Northern England.

My husband has Irish grandparents and I have an Irish great-grandmother, so I also love Ireland, particularly its music & the poetry of W. B. Yeats and Seamus Heaney.

I think it's lovely that we have so many people from different areas of the world. A few more members from the Far East would be nice, though.


----------



## Vaneyes

I've always liked the sound of Podunk, so Podunk it is.


----------



## Ilarion

aleazk said:


> Argenshit, also known as Argentina... it's a god forgotten third world country, don't even waste your time googling it.


Je ne comprends pas  I love Argentina and its people, especially their culture of Tango, of which my wife and I dance almost every day.


----------



## Taggart

Vaneyes said:


> I've always liked the sound of Podunk, so Podunk it is.


Which one?

The United States Board on Geographic Names lists :

Podunk, Connecticut, an area of the town of Guilford in New Haven County
Podunk, New York, a hamlet in the town of Ulysses in Tompkins County
Podunk, Vermont, an area of the town of Wardsboro in Windham County
Three places, over 100 miles (160 km) apart, in Michigan:
Podunk, Michigan, a community on Podunk Lake in Barry County
Podunk, Michigan, a crossroads in Gladwin County
Podunk, Michigan, an alternative name for Rogers City, MI in Presque Isle County, Michigan
Podunk, Michigan, the south eastern portion of the Village of Manchester

(Source: wiki)


----------



## Lukecash12

Born in Oklahoma. As for where I'm "from", though, I would have to say that I'm from California. While it's as geographically interesting and homey as most anywhere else that is decent, I find it a bit culturally droll.


----------



## Ilarion

Taggart said:


> Which one?
> 
> The United States Board on Geographic Names lists :
> 
> Podunk, Connecticut, an area of the town of Guilford in New Haven County
> Podunk, New York, a hamlet in the town of Ulysses in Tompkins County
> Podunk, Vermont, an area of the town of Wardsboro in Windham County
> Three places, over 100 miles (160 km) apart, in Michigan:
> Podunk, Michigan, a community on Podunk Lake in Barry County
> Podunk, Michigan, a crossroads in Gladwin County
> Podunk, Michigan, an alternative name for Rogers City, MI in Presque Isle County, Michigan
> Podunk, Michigan, the south eastern portion of the Village of Manchester
> 
> (Source: wiki)


By golly Taggart, you are good - Such luscious irony

And then there is Punxsutawney, PA...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Wood said:


> The Russian WW2 death toll was appalling. In Russia today, is there also remembrance of the numerous victims of Red Army war crimes? Are they even common knowledge?
> 
> It would be interesting to know whether or not the collective denial of mass slaughter and atrocities by the west throughout recent history also applies in Russia.
> 
> I was born in Surrey.


No, the Katyn massacre is still known in Russia and I'm sure there are commemorations of the victims and their families. There are some attempts at a 'revision' of Stalin (in a more positive light than he deserves) which I find unforunate. Not to say that everyone agrees with it, of course. 
So, I think this kind of 'let's not touch the dark aspects of our history' applies to any culture.
On the other hand, I don't think that slaughter and cruelty are 'true' reflections of Russian culture - the doings of a maniac such as Stalin should not be termed representative of Russia - unfortunately, the shadow of these events still hang over Russia or Russians abroad and allow 'haters' to make sweeping generalizations about the barbaric nature of 'all Russians'.


----------



## Figleaf

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> No, the Katyn massacre is still known in Russia and I'm sure there are commemorations of the victims and their families. There are some attempts at a 'revision' of Stalin (in a more positive light than he deserves) which I find unforunate. So, I think this kind of 'let's not touch the dark aspects of our history' applies to any culture.


I remember my ex father in law (from Novosibirsk) kneeling before Stalin's tomb and getting quite emotional. Not a thing many westerners would do. 

I'm from Essex.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Figleaf said:


> I remember my ex father in law (from Novosibirsk) kneeling before Stalin's tomb and getting quite emotional. Not a thing many westerners would do.
> 
> I'm from Essex.


Well, Stalin wasn't 'only' bad - he did modernize Russia technologically, strengthened the country at a crucial time and eventually defeated Hitler, which is probably why we get such unfortunate attemps at revision. The associations of his name with 'Victory in WWII' probably 'helps' such revisions, but in my eyes he killed too many of his own people to be remembered as something positive. Now, if he had won the war and did not send people to gulags, execute people or cause mass starvation, plus continued to develop the country, then he would've been worthy of much praise.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Didn't Russia prevail against the Nazis ultimately due to greater spirit, sheer numbers, the Russian Winters and Hitler's tactical ineptitude. You could say that Russia won the war despite Stalin (especially with his pre-war purging of his Generals) not because of him. 

Love Russian music and literature and had a wonderful time in Moscow and (then)Leningrad when I visited. Found the people friendly and warm. 

I come from Luton  but I did escape as far as Bedford


----------



## Figleaf

MagneticGhost said:


> Didn't Russia prevail against the Nazis ultimately due to greater spirit, sheer numbers, the Russian Winters and Hitler's tactical ineptitude. You could say that Russia won the war despite Stalin (especially with his pre-war purging of his Generals) not because of him.
> 
> Love Russian music and literature and had a wonderful time in Moscow and (then)Leningrad when I visited. Found the people friendly and warm.
> 
> I come from Luton  but I did escape as far as Bedford


I reckon Luton's nicer than Hemel, Stevenage, Aylesbury, and much of Moscow! :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

From Father of Electronic muse

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outback


----------



## ldiat

Pittsburgh, west view, Pa. home of WQED FM CLASSICAL 89.3


5 mins to the rivers....25 to the Meadows...40 mins to the Mountain...90 mins to the Isle...and now....only 60 mins to the Valley


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'm from Buckinghamshire in the UK. Went to Uni in Birmingham. Find myself in London, often, at the moment. :tiphat:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckinghamshire

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birmingham

I am a second-generation immigrant to the UK, although I've never been to my 'country of origin'. Maybe one day ...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

MagneticGhost said:


> Didn't Russia prevail against the Nazis ultimately due to greater spirit, sheer numbers, the Russian Winters and Hitler's tactical ineptitude. You could say that Russia won the war despite Stalin (especially with his pre-war purging of his Generals) not because of him.
> 
> Love Russian music and literature and had a wonderful time in Moscow and (then)Leningrad when I visited. Found the people friendly and warm.
> 
> I come from Luton  but I did escape as far as Bedford


Well, as horrible as Stalin was towards his own people, the modernization of the USSR industry which he initiated was definitely a key factor for the victory against Hitler. I'm no supporter of Stalin's murders or other crimes, of course.


----------



## MagneticGhost

War (and competition) is what initiates innovation and industry through necessity. And also the previous 5 Year plans were set in motion when Stalin was less of a dictator and more part of a collective leadership. Nothing is black and white. And I'm not saying Stalin is 100% evil and did nothing good for Russia. I don't believe in absolutes. Any leader of Russia could have achieved the same - possibly superior- without the mass terror and murder perhaps.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

In defense of refugees in Germany referenced earlier:



> The situation has been cleared up: young Lisa lied, Russian Minister Lavrov lied, Russian television lied, Russia lied…
> 
> German police have reported that 13-year-old girl Lisa, who was publicly defended by the Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov, made up the story of her abduction and rape. The young girl was, in fact, hiding from her parents and teachers at her 19-year-old boyfriend's place. However, police are still investigating two of Lisa's friends - ethnic Turks (one of them is a German national; the other is a Turkish national who lives in Germany). Investigators suspect that the men know her quite well and have had intimate relations with her. However, most importantly, there are no refugees involved and the disgusting scenario presented by racist Russian propagandists never happened!
> 
> Lisa hit the front pages after Russia's First Channel aired the story of her tragic fate. Then, Russians living in Germany together with neo-Nazi and anti-immigrant groups demonstrated all through the country. Lavrov spoke in defense of "our little Lisa", while the German Foreign Minister Frank-Walter Steinmeier protested Russian involvement in German internal affairs.


Here's one of many links appearing on this story:

http://www.dw.com/en/prosecutors-co...-teens-rape-allegations-were-false/a-19012239


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Grizzled Ghost said:


> In defense of refugees in Germany referenced earlier:
> 
> Here's one of many links appearing on this story:
> 
> http://www.dw.com/en/prosecutors-co...-teens-rape-allegations-were-false/a-19012239


Maybe you should go parading in defence of the 'refugees' in Germany who sexually assaulted German women in Köln and in other places as well. And the story with Lisa is not as simple as you present it, many things are still unknown and the investigation is still ongoing.


----------



## Il Pirata 98

Leicestershire.


----------



## Pugg

To be precise; my mothers womb and my fathers swimmers :lol:


----------



## GioCar

From Milano, Italy

Born, grew and always lived in Milan, although my mother was from Switzerland. I still have strong relationships with that country. My sister lives there.


----------



## Dr Bartolo

I am from Chile.
Regards


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pugg said:


> To be precise; my mothers womb and my fathers swimmers :lol:


So your father was a swimming coach, then?


----------



## Klavierspieler

In the far northwest corner of the contiguous US. I have lived my whole life within 25 miles of the place I was born.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Klavierspieler said:


> In the far northwest corner of the contiguous US. I have lived my whole life within 25 miles of the place I was born.


You seem fairly well seattled, then?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just one thing I want to say in regard to this:



HaydnBearstheClock said:


> It's not simple for Russian people to integrate into German society, since Germans are very different from Russians in general. Germans are very orderly, always punctual, hard-working, etc. Russians are generally a bit more 'chaotic' and 'emotional', not to say that Russians can't be hard-working etc., it's not the national trait. *I personally find the society here relatively 'cold', people generally don't seek to form friendships. It's just my personal view. *Germany is not heaven on earth, it's a country with its own strengths and weaknesses, and its own problems. Granted, in terms of work and living standards, the country is very well off, but that's not all there is to a country.


Based on my experience, the best way to form friendships is to do something together with other people. There are lots of things I am planning to do in Germany. You know what is one of the most fascinating things I found in that country? 40 000,00 km of long-distance bike routes. *Forty-friggin'-thousand!* And that in a country that is less than a thousand km from the South to the North. If the saying is right that heaven is a long beautiful endless road - well, then Germany _is_ heaven after all. And after that there are other countries - and Mother Europe has a lot of roads to offer to a traveller.


----------



## Blancrocher

SiegendesLicht said:


> You know what is one of the most fascinating things I found in that country? 40 000,00 km of long-distance bike routes. *Forty-friggin'-thousand!* And that in a country that is less than a thousand km from the South to the North. If the saying is right that heaven is a long beautiful endless road - well, then Germany _is_ heaven after all.


Your definition may well be sound--but that still sounds like hell to me :lol:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just one thing I want to say in regard to this:
> 
> Based on my experience, the best way to form friendships is to do something together with other people. There are lots of things I am planning to do in Germany. You know what is one of the most fascinating things I found in that country? 40 000,00 km of long-distance bike routes. *Forty-friggin'-thousand!* And that in a country that is less than a thousand km from the South to the North. If the saying is right that heaven is a long beautiful endless road - well, then Germany _is_ heaven after all. And after that there are other countries - and Mother Europe has a lot of roads to offer to a traveller.


I never said that Germany wasn't a beautiful country - I love great German cities like Leipzig or Dresden, there is so much to see. But I was speaking more of how people are - biking is great, but to me (subjectively) it is not exactly an activity where much communication happens. What I mean is this: Germans are generally very 'adequate' in superficial communication - that is, they will rarely be rude and are generally ready to help strangers if you ask - however, forming more meaningful friendships is not easy. I think this has to do with general competition between people (88 million crammed into a relatively small area), and the capitalist system - i.e. I'll earn my dough and go lock myself up at home again. Now, I'm not saying everyone is like that, but it is a tendency imo. Even though this is a common symptom of capitalist societies, the feeling of it here, for me, is stronger than say in Canada. Canadians, for eg., have hockey which is a huge unifying force, among other things. Generally, I found the people there more relaxed and 'easy going' than in Germany. The people here, imo, are too worried about their 'social status' and how 'everyone else' perceives them.


----------



## Casebearer

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I never said that Germany wasn't a beautiful country - I love great German cities like Leipzig or Dresden, there is so much to see. But I was speaking more of how people are - biking is great, but to me (subjectively) it is not exactly an activity where much communication happens. What I mean is this: Germans are generally very 'adequate' in superficial communication - that is, they will rarely be rude and are generally ready to help strangers if you ask - however, forming more meaningful friendships is not easy. I think this has to do with general competition between people (88 million crammed into a relatively small area), and the capitalist system - i.e. I'll earn my dough and go lock myself up at home again. Now, I'm not saying everyone is like that, but it is a tendency imo. Even though this is a common symptom of capitalist societies, the feeling of it here, for me, is stronger than say in Canada. Canadians, for eg., have hockey which is a huge unifying force, among other things. Generally, I found the people there more relaxed and 'easy going' than in Germany. The people here, imo, are too worried about their 'social status' and how 'everyone else' perceives them.


I agree. I met a Canadian once at the famous camping site Bois de Boulogne in Paris and he wasn't at all concerned with status and other people's perception. We had a very enjoyable evening and when he was filled up he walked the walk from the bar to his tent in a straight line - well, more or less straight - regardless of the tents in between. Poink, poink. 
Well, I'm making fun of him but he really was a very nice guy. I still remember him after 40 years.

I've also met a lot of open-minded Germans in my life by the way, much more than people from France for instance, although Normandy is different in my opinion.

But talking about superficial communication I think all of us here in Europe think of Americans first.


----------



## Gordontrek

Alabama.
Roll Tide y'all.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Casebearer said:


> I've also met a lot of open-minded Germans in my life by the way, much more than people from France for instance, although Normandy is different in my opinion.
> 
> *But talking about superficial communication I think all of us here in Europe think of Americans first*.


I've already done more than my share of America-bashing, so I'll just keep quiet


----------



## atsizat

why can't I quote anybody on this thread?


----------



## Avey

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> ... Maybe you don't realize that 27 million USSR citizen died in WWII? What about the holocaust? Do you think the descendants of people who have died should not honour the dead?





SiegendesLicht said:


> ... "на авось" as the Russians say or "aufs Geratewohl" as the Germans say. ...
> 
> And I don't think admiring Wagner and Beethoven or preferring the mountains of Bavaria to the tropical beaches will earn one a Nazi label. But even if it does, I would not care either.





Wood said:


> The Russian WW2 death toll was appalling. ...
> It would be interesting to know whether or not the collective denial of mass slaughter and atrocities by the west throughout recent history also applies in Russia.





Pugg said:


> To be precise; my mothers womb and my fathers swimmers :lol:





Gordontrek said:


> Alabama.
> Roll Tide y'all.


I just found this thread. My summary is above.

I was born in *Port Huron, MI*. Early years around *Detroit* (and I think I got all the MI-born likes) and 85% of the extended family is still in the area, so I am tied to the region in some capacity.

Grew up, however, in my impressible years, in *Las Vegas*. Those lights. And nights.

Moved to *Oregon* for college, lived in four different cities over 8 years, found *home*.

Recently moved to *Olympia, WA*. Still feel like a stranger, noting the almost imperceptible differences in people, place, and feeling. But it is the NW. Still *Cascadia*. Still that westward star.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Posting this for my buddy (besides it is a cool song):


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> So your father was a swimming coach, then?


He gave that job up after just one, then he he did it only for fun :tiphat:


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Interesting thread and nice to see that some people have more nuanced opinions on certain topics that I have had reason to fear judging from my experience on this forum.


MagneticGhost said:


> War (and competition) is what initiates innovation and industry through necessity. And also the previous 5 Year plans were set in motion when Stalin was less of a dictator and more part of a collective leadership. Nothing is black and white. And I'm not saying Stalin is 100% evil and did nothing good for Russia. I don't believe in absolutes. Any leader of Russia could have achieved the same - possibly superior- without the mass terror and murder perhaps.


The last statement is - with all due respect - mere speculation. In my opinion Stalin was a highly competent statesman and a hard-headed realist. He famously stated in 1931 in a spech that the USSR was hundred years behind the most advanced and that it was necessary for its survival to close this gap in 10 years... There might of course have been (a few) others who also possessed Stalin's leadership qualities, but then again there might not. In any case there was Stalin who led his country to victory over fascism and who made it a superpower, which I find hard to belittle. But I realize that this is far off-topic so I'd better not elaborate more on this.
To get back on track; I was born and raised in Lillehammer, Norway. Studied in Oslo. In the 90s I lived for a short while in Bucuresti, Romania and now I live part of the year in Szczecin, Poland which is the home city of my wife.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Überstürzter Neumann said:


> Interesting thread and nice to see that some people have more nuanced opinions on certain topics that I have had reason to fear judging from my experience on this forum.
> 
> The last statement is - with all due respect - mere speculation. In my opinion Stalin was a highly competent statesman and a hard-headed realist. He famously stated in 1931 in a spech that the USSR was hundred years behind the most advanced and that it was necessary for its survival to close this gap in 10 years... There might of course have been (a few) others who also possessed Stalin's leadership qualities, but then again there might not. In any case there was Stalin who led his country to victory over fascism and who made it a superpower, which I find hard to belittle. But I realize that this is far off-topic so I'd better not elaborate more on this.
> To get back on track; I was born and raised in Lillehammer, Norway. Studied in Oslo. In the 90s I lived for a short while in Bucuresti, Romania and now I live part of the year in Szczecin, Poland which is the home city of my wife.


Not exactly sure what to think of Stalin - opinions on him are generally very negative and his wrongdoings acquire immense dimensions, with millions of victims, either because of hunger (holodomor, not restricted to the Ukraine) or various forms of repression, the worst being murder or gulag imprisonments. However, some still praise his organizational qualities. I think that Stalin is a powerful tool for anti-Russian sentiment - it's the 'card' one can always play to 'justify' a generally negative attitude about anything concerning Russia, even though he himself wasn't ethnically Russian and the fact that these times are long gone. 
If one looks at Germany and Hitler, one encounters a different situation. Despite Stalin's horrible crimes, Hitler is the far more horrible culprit (he cost the world ca. 47 million lives, 6 of them being by means of arguably the most atrocious genocide ever committed on Earth). What we have is that Germany has been largely 'forgiven' and is, today, a highly respected country with a very positive reputation. Now, I'm all for Germany being respected today, since it is a very civilized and advanced country - but whereas Hitler has largely been erased, Stalin has not. 
Russia has not enjoyed the same positive historical 'revision' or 'forgiveness' process - the 'Stalin' card is still being used, in particular for justifying either cultural anti-Russian policies adapted by former USSR states or the import of weapons for protection against 'Russian agression'. In many cases, such policies negatively affect Russian-speaking populations in these countries. 
In addition, Western media often portrays Putin as a figure similar to Hitler (think of the 'Putler' moniker) or Stalin, even though he can in no way come close to either in this category - to come close, one has to be the cause of the deaths of millions of people.


----------



## Ottavia

I'm from Turkey too.


----------



## atsizat

Ottavia said:


> I'm from Turkey too.


Napıyorsun kardeş? Rakı sofrası kuruyor musun?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> If one looks at Germany and Hitler, one encounters a different situation. Despite Stalin's horrible crimes, Hitler is the far more horrible culprit (he cost the world ca. 47 million lives, 6 of them being by means of arguably the most atrocious genocide ever committed on Earth). What we have is that Germany has been largely 'forgiven' and is, today, a highly respected country with a very positive reputation.* Now, I'm all for Germany being respected today, since it is a very civilized and advanced country - but whereas Hitler has largely been erased, Stalin has not.*


I have always had the impression that it is just the other way around.


----------



## hpowders

OP: In the Darwinian sense? Ethnicity? Geographical?


----------



## atsizat

hpowders said:


> OP: In the Darwinian sense? Ethnicity? Geographical?


Etnicity: Turk, Geographical: Middle East


----------



## dieter

I was born in Austria to an ethnic German mother who was born in the Voivodina region of - well, till the League of Nations redrew the borders to suit the requirements of mainly the US, Britain and France - once Hungary but Yugoslavia when she was born. My father was a German from Leipzig, we then lived in the Pfaltz and emigrated to Melbourne Australia in 1956.
I find it amusing to read the armchair pontifications about Russia, Stalin, about the history of Eastern Europe in general. It's about as glib as accepted general wisdom about what lead to Hitler in Germany. I guess that's what happens when the bulk of people in America and Britain learn their history mainly from Hollywood, or, even worse, Churchill.


----------



## Crystal

I'm from Malaysia.


----------



## Totenfeier

I have very much WANTED to be FROM the U.S.A ever since November 8, 2016; unfortunately, I am still IN it (as a member of the Highly Disloyal Opposition).


----------



## Annied

What a wonderful mix of nationalities there are here. The internet may have its downside, but for bringing together people with a common interest whose paths would never otherwise cross, it's unbeatable.

I'm British, more specifically a Geordie, because I was born in Newcastle upon Tyne. My Dad's job took the family to London when I was growing up, but for many years now I've been back in the northeast. I spend around 3 months a year in Bavaria, in a village very close to the Austrian border. I drive a car in the UK, but I very much appreciate all the cycle paths in Germany that Siegendeslicht mentioned as I get around on an electric bike when I'm in Bavaria.


----------



## James Mann

I am from the UK


----------



## distantprommer

I am of global origin; 
My father was from The Netherlands, my mother British. I was born in Mexico and my early years were spent in Peru, China and the USA. My teenage and early adult years were split between The Netherlands and England. The productive years had me living and working mostly in the US, but with time spent also in Europe. I ended up having a business in England.
Now retired mostly in Mexico, which brings me full circle.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> OP: In the Darwinian sense? Ethnicity? Geographical?


Descended from Apes, who eventually colonised Cornwall, then left as it was too cold and joined the invasion of the land down under back in the 1840's............


----------



## KevinW

Interesting. As an Asian it is kinda funny to see Americans moving around. I don’t get the point of moving around so frequently.


----------



## Flamme

atsizat said:


> I am from Turkey.


Cold turkey? https://www.reuters.com/world/middl...port-remain-closed-due-heavy-snow-2022-01-25/


----------



## Highwayman

Flamme said:


> Cold turkey?


It`s more like a turkey with its head cut off.


----------

